# What's the worst career out of 200?



## DougA (Apr 16, 2014)

Lumberjack

See the rankings here:
http://www.careercast.com/content/top-200-jobs-2012-181-200

Good thing we only do it for fun!


----------



## smokedragon (Apr 16, 2014)

Ouch......Can't see it being that low on the list.

Oh well, I guess nobody wants to work outside any more.


----------



## DougA (Apr 16, 2014)

Well, outside is OK, I think the problem is that it's real 'work'.


----------



## peakbagger (Apr 16, 2014)

The company I used to work for had one of the last company run logging crews in the East and one of the last company run logging camps. The loggers seemed to enjoy the work and had a very good safety record and in general were regarded as some of the best loggers in the region. As the company got bought and sold and stripped of assets, the woods went away and so went the loggers. Soon after the former company loggers found new work, many of them got injured and some had a tough time keeping a job. What they found was that when they had to work for independent jobbers, production was king and shortcuts were expected. Instead of finding the safe way to work, they had to figure out the fastest way and hope they didn't get nailed by a shortcut. I expect that one of the reasons for the low rankings is that the majority of the independents work this way. This approach also cranks up workman's comp rates so most loggers are independents on paper as their employer cant afford the comp rates. Unless their spouse works somewhere with insurance, they are out of luck if they get injured on the job.


----------



## smokedragon (Apr 16, 2014)

DougA said:


> Well, outside is OK, I think the problem is that it's real 'work'.


But I would think "vegetable picker" would be lower on the list than lumber jack.

At least as a lumber jack you get to do cool stuff and you aren't in the same place very day.........


----------



## smokedragon (Apr 16, 2014)

peakbagger said:


> Unless their spouse work somewhere with insurance, they are out of luck if they get injured on the job.


That is sad.....


----------



## Fi-Q (Apr 17, 2014)

Here, a few guys that I know who are former logger ( all the mill have let them go and are usin machinery now) are saying this was the bedt ever job they have !! The last few years are not good here for the wood industry. But the the 80' and 90' a logger was bringing decent money home!


----------



## colin.p (Apr 17, 2014)

Yeah.......I'm at 192


----------



## Free BTUs (Apr 17, 2014)

Well I'm not buying into that list...it says being a brick mason is better than being an electrical engineer.....and being a social worker is way better than both of those.  Uhhh..no.


----------



## gerry100 (Apr 17, 2014)

I enjoy my 2-3 hrs "logging" on the ground.

40 hrs a week with bigger logs,equipment, and wood moving over head is a different world altogether


----------



## BrotherBart (Apr 17, 2014)

I don't see where my profession, male prostitute, is ranked.


----------



## smokedragon (Apr 17, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> I don't see where my profession, male prostitute, is ranked.




The way this list looks, it would be in the bottom 1/3 anyway.


----------



## tsquini (Apr 17, 2014)

I love the stress level indicator. Seems really accurate. Job #201 - bullshat artists


----------



## jeff_t (Apr 18, 2014)

I didn't really look at how they came up with those rankings, but I bet most loggers, as well as firefighters and dairy farmers, you ask are pretty happy with their career paths, despite being at the bottom of the list.


----------



## Razo (Apr 18, 2014)

I'm sure people some love it, enjoy it as a hobby but would not want to earn my bread doing it.


----------



## Lake Girl (Apr 18, 2014)

My husband spent a few years logging; much preferred the commercial diving even in the Arctic or confined for 1-1/2 months in saturation.  He switched to firefighting to be home more with the kids - after 25 years on the job, he still enjoys its challenges.

One of our boys has followed in his Dad's footsteps as a firefighter - into his second year and absolutely loves his job!


----------



## Grisu (Apr 19, 2014)

Maybe we should not confuse that list with what job people would enjoy doing. These are the criteria: *Environment, Income, Outlook, Stress and Physical Demands. *For example: high physical demands will give a low score. I would like to see the same jobs ranked when people would just be asked what they would like to do when exactly getting the same salary and job security.


----------



## fossil (Apr 19, 2014)

Seems to me their list criteria are summed up nicely:

"As we get to the bottom of our rankings, these professions all have a varied mixture of physical labor, *declining job opportunities, lower incomes, poor working conditions and high stress.* While not all of them have the physical demands of a firefighter, cushy would not be a word to describe any of these positions. *For most of the jobs in this group, the salaries are very low with an even worse hiring outlook. Opportunity to grow in these job is minimal*."


----------



## WES999 (Apr 19, 2014)

If you don't like your job remeber it could be worse:


----------



## woodgeek (Apr 20, 2014)

WES, it seems like 3 guys could do that job, or the press could run twice as fast....


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Apr 22, 2014)

Years ago on SNL the line was "Last year's worst profession- crack whore- was replaced by - assistant crack whore.


----------



## gerry100 (Apr 22, 2014)

I don't even know the job title but this is worthy of consideration..


----------



## begreen (Apr 22, 2014)

I was waiting for that shot.


----------



## DBNH22 (Apr 23, 2014)

Anything in retail has to be tough.  Dealing with the general public sucks.


----------



## BrotherBart (Apr 24, 2014)




----------



## gerry100 (Apr 24, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> View attachment 132136



She better get six lumps, more or less means the elephant is sick.

Then you send in the guy a few posts up.

( I heard this from someone with some knowledge and experience)

Are we  far enough  off topic yet?


----------



## Flatbedford (Apr 26, 2014)

My job doesn't even make the top 200.


----------



## BrotherBart (Apr 26, 2014)

Flatbedford said:


> My job doesn't even make the top 200.



Yeah but you have the most unique job of anybody here my friend. Lighting up the fat lady.


----------



## Flatbedford (Apr 26, 2014)

Unique is one word for it.


----------

